# Fork choice



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

I'm looking to replace the stock fork that came on my Madison very soon as it came from the factory (Nashbar) slightly bent. It is still rideable as the bend is very, very slight, but I will be replacing it soon. I am wanting to hear opinions on chromoly forks vs. carbon forks as I am tossed between the two. Of course the stock fork is chromoly, but I don't know if I want to stay with chromo or make the move to carbon. I don't ride fixed, only free. Is there any reason to stay with a chromoly fork on a FG/SS bike? It seems just about all makers are selling theirs with chromoly. Thanks.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I really like the looks of chrome steel fork on a bike. Its just classy. Soma makes a nice one.
That being said. A good carbon fork looks good also. My only issue with carbon forks are that many are quite narrow at the crown and may not take too much tire.


Dont fall for that crap about one riding better than another. Its more about design than material.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, tihsepa. I should have added that I normally run 700x25 tires so there shouldn't be a problem fitting.

I too like the looks of chrome forks (especially when there is more chrome elsewhere on the bike), but the lightness of carbon has me interested as well.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

bonefamily said:


> Thanks, tihsepa. I should have added that I normally run 700x25 tires so there shouldn't be a problem fitting.
> 
> I too like the looks of chrome forks (especially when there is more chrome elsewhere on the bike), but the lightness of carbon has me interested as well.


Be carefull with carbon even with a 25. I have a Easton EC90 on my road bike and it rubs with a 25mm on a 19mm rim.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Unless you want to replace other components, make sure you get the type of fork you need. I think your steel fork is threaded (as opposed to threadless), so you would need a threaded carbon fork. Also pay attention to the fork specs. Rake and crown-to-axle length (expressed in millimeter) should be about the same, with a couple of mm difference being OK. If the differences are too large, you'll get some handling weirdness in your bike.

Nashbar sells a threaded carbon fork, so they might be able to help with these specs. Note I said "might." They may not know the Madison steel fork specs since they're just a seller, not a maker. If you pull your steel fork, the specs could possibly be on the steerer.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, wim. Actually, the Nashbar carbon fork (threaded) is the one I'm interested in. I'll contact them for specs and help. Thanks.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

A steel fork will be cheaper. Carbon (of quality) will absorb more shock, resulting in a smoother ride and less blown up headsets.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

waldo425 said:


> A steel fork will be cheaper. Carbon (of quality) will absorb more shock, resulting in a smoother ride and less blown up headsets.


I wouldnt generalize like that.
Not true.


----------

